# [xorg 1.9.2 con nvidia] Arrancan las X pero ... [resuelto]

## Theasker

Después de una gran actualización por, según he leído, cambios en los profiles, se me ha actualizado xorg desde la versión 1.7 a la 1.9 y nvidia-drivers desde la versión 195.36.31 a la 260.19.29 y a consecuencia de esto no me arrancan las X. En este momento este era mi xorg.

Después leyendo por este foro como es común cuando tengo errores descubrí que había 2 guías de actualización a xorg 1.8 y xorg 1.9 por lo que cambié mi xorg.conf pero el resultado es el mismo, arrancan las X pero se queda la pantalla en negro y el monitor fuera de rango.

He mirado en el log de las X pero no se si son errores graves o como los de dri que me salían siempre y que no pasaba nada

```
# grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[ 93882.045] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[ 93882.046] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[ 93882.046] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[ 93888.670] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[ 93888.751] (EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

[ 93888.776] (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Logitech USB Optical Mouse"

[ 93888.799] (EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

[ 93888.815] (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "ServerEngines SE USB Device"
```

gracias anticipadas[/url]

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a arrancar X sin archivo de configuración (renombra xorg.conf a lo que quieras) y mira si te arranca con la autodetección que hace el propio X.

Si no funciona publica (pastebin) el log completo.

----------

## gringo

creo que si no se usan los drivers libres hay que usar un xorg.conf a narices.

Que pasa si eliminas todo lo referente a las resoluciones de la sección del monitor ?

Si no lo que dice quilosaq, déjanos ver el log completo, no veo nada raro en lo que nos pegas.

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

Este es el fichero de log antes de eliminar el xorg.conf  y este después de eliminar el xorg.conf.

He pensado que podía ser el nuevo driver de nvidia en vez del driver nuevo de xorg y he intentado instalar de nuevo el driver anterior de nvidia pero por lo que se ve si intento instalar el viejo también me instala 

la versión anterior de xorg que tenía (la 1.7) por lo que veo que el nuevo xorg fuerza también a usar el nuevo driver de nvidia.

nvidia-drivers-195.36.31 --> xorg-server-1.7.7-r1

nvidia-drivers-260.19.29 --> xorg-server-1.9.2

por si sirve para algo con el xorg-server-1.9.2 cuando se queda la pantalla sin rango puedo hacer Crt+Alt+F1 y hacer un Ctr+C y recuperar la consola, pero con el otro xorg no.

Gracias anticipadas

----------

## quilosaq

Parece ser que el driver de código abierto "nouveau" afecta al buen funcionamiento del driver proietario, al menos en la version 260. Desinstálalo si lo tienes (x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau), reinicia o descarga el módulo de la memoria, y prueba.

¿Qué tienes en la variable VIDEO_CARDS?

----------

## opotonil

Hecha una ojeada a este post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858287.html

Tras un vistazo rápido el problema parece similar al tuyo y en el titulo aparece como "solved"

Salu2.

----------

## Theasker

 *Quote:*   

>  *opotonil wrote:*   Hecha una ojeada a este post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858287.html
> 
> Tras un vistazo rápido el problema parece similar al tuyo y en el titulo aparece como "solved"
> 
> Salu2. 
> ...

 

----------

## Theasker

¿puede afectar algo los fdi que había que modificar cuando se migró a xorg 1.5

----------

## esculapio

Tampoco funcionan los locales en espa;ol, el teclado esta en us, estas tonterias son las que molestan cuando actualizamos

----------

## quilosaq

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> ¿puede afectar algo los fdi que había que modificar cuando se migró a xorg 1.5

 

No creo que tengan ninguna relación. Los .fdi son archivos de información para hal y el X v1.9 no usa hal.

Por intentar alguna cosa más podrías eliminar mga de tu variable VIDEO_CARDS a no ser que tengas una buena razon para mantenerlo.

Tambien podrías asegurarte que tu nucleo cumple los requisitos que se indican en la Guía de configuración del Servidor X en cuanto a KMS, en especial el tener desactivados los controladores framebuffer originales.

Si no obtienes resultados positivos podríar mirar que tal te funciona el controlador nouveau.

----------

## Theasker

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Theasker wrote:*   ¿puede afectar algo los fdi que había que modificar cuando se migró a xorg 1.5 
> 
> No creo que tengan ninguna relación. Los .fdi son archivos de información para hal y el X v1.9 no usa hal.
> 
> Por intentar alguna cosa más podrías eliminar mga de tu variable VIDEO_CARDS a no ser que tengas una buena razon para mantenerlo.
> ...

 

Ya había revisado esa guía porque había pensado lo mismo que tu, ya que, y no lo había dicho antes, también actualicé el kernel del 35 al 36, por lo que se puede haber colado algo como tu bien dices.

El driver mga es por algo que llevo intentando tiempo y que hasta ahora no había causado problemas. El ordenador Proliant lleva una tarjeta gráfica integrada Matrox de 32 Mb un poco trapera e intentaba poner la pantalla principal en el monitor principal, la matrox en el secundario y la salida de tv de la nvidia a la tv, pero para hacer todo eso primero ha de funcionar las X evidentemente, por lo que quitaré el driver mga del make.conf, aunque sin ponerlo en el xorg no creo que afectara mucho.

Luego como dices tu si no sale intentaré con el driver libre nouveau.

Gracias por la preocupación y la ayuda.

----------

## kalmath

¿Después de instalar los drives de nvidia hiciste  esto: # eselect opengl set nvidia  ?

----------

## Theasker

ni se las veces que he hecho ya eso y lo he comprobado.

----------

## Theasker

he comprobado el kernel en graphic support y había seleccionado, no se como, supongo que al cambiar de kernel el soporte para lcd lo he deseleccionado, compilado y reiniciado pero sigue todo igual, seguiré buscando por el kernel a ver o sino intentaré ir al kernel antigüo a ver si .... funciona y sino lo de nouveau.

thx again

----------

## kalmath

He estado mirando tus uses del make.conf y no veo que tengas puesto udev, según la guia de actualizacion del xorg, la version 1.9 hay que compilarlo con la use udev, quita hal , prueba a recompilar el xorg-server 1.9 con la use udev y sin hal.

----------

## Theasker

no está en el make pero en el /etc/portage/package.use si que está el xorg con la variable udev y sin hal, pero lo voy a poner en el make.conf a ver si ....

----------

## quilosaq

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> no está en el make pero en el /etc/portage/package.use si que está el xorg con la variable udev y sin hal, pero lo voy a poner en el make.conf a ver si ....

 

Eso no es necesario. El ebuild está configurado para que X se genere con soporte para udev, tengas o no puesto udev en la USE de todos los archivos que explora emerge.

La manera de obtener un X sin udev sería poner -udev en alguna USE.

----------

## Theasker

pos ya no se que probar. 

Voy a intentar usar el kernel antigüo que usaba y bajar a nvidia 195 y el xorg 1.7 a ver si funciona y luego intentaré con el driver nouveau.

nfin serafín, no se como hago las cosas tan mal, a tol mundo le funciona bien y yo meto la pata cada 2 x 3.

bueno gracias por todo de nuevo

----------

## quilosaq

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> pos ya no se que probar. 
> 
> ...
> 
> 

 Una pregunta más.

¿Usas genkernel (con initrd) o gestionas tu kernel "a mano"?

----------

## Theasker

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Theasker wrote:*   pos ya no se que probar. 
> 
> ...
> 
>  Una pregunta más.
> ...

 

siempre a mano. Nunca he usado genkernel.

----------

## Theasker

¿no le ha pasado a nadie más esto?, ya he probado cambiando a los 3 últimos xorg-server, el 1.7, 1.8 y 1.9, pero na de na.

----------

## kalmath

Yo si he actualizado el xorg de la 1.7 a la 1.9, tenia el sistema sin actualizar 3 meses, si que me dio problemas en la actualización que se me quedaba la pantalla en negro,pero lo mio lo arregle si mal no recuerdo recompilando de nuevo el kernel e instalando de nuevo los ati-drivers, no he  tocado nada en el xorg.conf lo deje tal cual lo tenia, lo que pasa que como lo tuyo es con una nvidia, como no te pase que te den problemas los drivers de nvidia, a mi ya me ha pasado hace tiempo que no era capaz de levantar las X por culpa de los drivers, tuve que usar una versión masked de los drivers para poder usar las X.

----------

## Theasker

Sigo con el tema.

Después de pensar un poco dónde podría estar el fallo, pensé en comprobarlo con configuraciones que se que con correctas como las que hay en los live cd de cualquier distro y sólo tenía que buscar distribuciones que tuvieran el mismo xorg y nvidia-drivers que yo uso y después de descargarlas he probado 2: 

 - systemrescue que en su última versión lleva xorg-server-1.9.3 + driver nouveau

 - Chakra, una distribución que no había oido nunca y pero que lleva xorg-server-1.9.3 + nvidia-drivers-260.

Pues me dispuse a probar las 2; primero systemrescue entrando directamente en modo gráfico y funcionó perfectamente y luego Chakra que en el menú de arranque te da a elegir entre drivers libres o no libres, supongo que nouveau para los libres y nvidia para los no libres, pues elegí los no libres y pasó lo mismo que me pasa con mi configuración, arrancaron las X pero el monitor se quedó en Fuera de rango.

Yo son un novato y no controlo mucho pero esto suena a bug de los drivers de nvidia ¿no?.

Supongo que la solución será eliminar de todo mi sistema cualquier rastro del driver de nvidia e instalar el driver nouveau, cosa que lo intenté pero no conseguí, evidentemente, sino no estaría en esta situación por lo que parece.

A ver si con vuestra ayuda lo consigo.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo

----------

## agdg

Copia el xorg del systemrescuecd a tu máquina, y prueba con él.

En cualquier caso, antes de hacerlo, puedes...

1.- Pegar el resultado de ejecutar esto en una consola:

```
grep -i fb_nv /usr/src/linux/.config

grep -i fb_riva /usr/src/linux/.config

grep -i mtrr /usr/src/linux/.config

grep -i agp /usr/src/linux/.config

grep -i modules /usr/src/linux/.config
```

2.- Pegar tu xorg.conf actual.

3.- Pegar tu make.conf

PD: Si usas pastebin para el xorg.conf y make.conf; te lo agradeceremos todos  :Smile: 

----------

## Theasker

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Copia el xorg del systemrescuecd a tu máquina, y prueba con él.
> 
> En cualquier caso, antes de hacerlo, puedes...
> 
> 1.- Pegar el resultado de ejecutar esto en una consola:
> ...

 

```

# grep -i fb_nv /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# grep -i fb_riva /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# grep -i mtrr /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

# grep -i agp /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# grep -i modules /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# Xtables combined modules

```

 *agdg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.- Pegar tu xorg.conf actual.
> 
> 

 

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326807/

 *agdg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3.- Pegar tu make.conf
> 
> PD: Si usas pastebin para el xorg.conf y make.conf; te lo agradeceremos todos 

 

http://pastebin.com/vZ0famGe

----------

## agdg

Según comentas, el monitor te dice "fuera de rango". Y en tu xorg no existe ninguna referencia a la resolución de pantalla, y por lo que te ocurre, estás en un rango de trabajo por encima del máximo soportado por el monitor.

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection
```

Mete en esta sección los modeline correctos para tu monitor. Para generarlos te puedes ayudar del comando gtf. En mi caso, para 1920x1080 a 75Hz:

```
agd-desktop linux # gtf 1920 1080 75

  # 1920x1080 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 84.60 kHz; pclk: 220.64 MHz

  Modeline "1920x1080_75.00"  220.64  1920 2056 2264 2608  1080 1081 1084 1128  -HSync +Vsync
```

Con lo que debería de quedar:

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

    Modeline "1920x1080_75.00"  220.64  1920 2056 2264 2608  1080 1081 1084 1128  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection
```

Si no sabes que resolución soporta tu monitor; comienza con resoluciones bajas y cuidado con la frecuencia también. Usa por ejemplo 1024x768 70. En cuanto tengas las X funcionando, será cuestión de ir afinando hasta dar con la resolución más alta que soporte tu monitor. Aunque puedes poner más de un modeline al mismo tiempo en el Xorg, no te lo recomiendo al menos hasta que las X funcionen.

Además añade el metamodes correspondiente a la sección screen

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "RESOLUCIÓN +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Para 1024x768 sería Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0"...

En mi caso, el Xorg que tengo es el que me generó los drivers de nvidia. En mi xorg la opción metamodes queda tal que así Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0". Si ves que todo lo anterior no funciona, prueba con la autodetección de nvidia.

Esta configuración me funciona en este entorno:

```
x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.2 was built with the following:

USE="kdrive (multilib) nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -ipv6 -minimal -static-libs -tslib"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-z,lazy

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.29 was built with the following:

USE="acpi gtk (multilib) -custom-cflags"

agd-desktop linux # uname -a

Linux agd-desktop 2.6.36-gentoo-r5-agd #4 SMP Sat Jan 22 03:50:13 CET 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## opotonil

Reinstale ayer el portatil y tengo el mismo problema, funcionar funciona todo pero...

```

# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE                                                                                                                 

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   118.718] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   118.745] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[   118.745] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   121.508] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   122.497] (EE) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint no synaptics event device found

[   122.525] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[   122.525] (EE) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[   122.538] (EE) PreInit failed for input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint"

```

Hay un bug abierto, lo del dri2 no parece tener mayor importancia (aun no he probado lo que comentan):

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327749

Y por si alguien mas tiene problemas con el synaptics hay otro bug abierto (tampoco he probado lo que comentan):

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345981

Salu2

----------

## Theasker

Gracias por la ayuda agdg lo intentaré aunque no creo que funcione ya que al principio de la actualización en mi xorg ya tenía un modeline con la frecuencia y resolución que quería y soportaba el monitor:

```
# Monitor HITACHI CM813, 21" 1600 x 1200

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier  "Monitor[0]"

        VendorName      "HITACHI"

        Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT"

 

        HorizSync   31-115

        VertRefresh 50-160

        ModeLine "1600x1200"  280.64  1600 1728 1904 2208  1200 1201 1204 1271  -HSync +Vsync

#       DisplaySize xxx xxx # medidas en milimetros

EndSection
```

Esta era la configuración de xorg que tenía justo antes de la actualización de xorg-1.7 a xorg-1.9 y que usé en el primer intento de startx (ya que no había ningún anuncio de migración por eselect news)  ya que después descubrí que había unas guías de actualización que intenté seguir pero que no dieron ninún fruto.

Gracias de todas formas y voy a intentar lo que tu dices y comentaré el tema.

----------

## Theasker

Por fin he conseguido instalar nouveau correctamente (o al menos eso parece), ya que mi nvidia-driver de toda la vida ahora la versión 260 + >=xorg-1.7 no se llevan bien con mi tarjeta, lo malo que no consigo una resolución superir a 1024x768.

A ver si alguien me puede echar un cable, este es mi xorg.conf y este es el Xorg.0.log.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Tengo mismo problema. Esta resuelto? Yo empece hoy con el conflicto y calculo me queda mucho por andar no?

Que es lo que anda mal? 

Lo que peor me pone es o que yo no entiendo las guias o hay algo que esta mal. Hice esto mismo hace no mucho y todo funciono correctamente.

----------

## Theasker

El problema de incompatibilidad de xorg-server >= 1.7 y nvidia-drivers 260.xx con mi tarjeta Nvidia GeForce 8400GS no está resuelto.

Comprobé que no era problema de mi configuración descargando una distribución que llevara la misma configuración que daba problemas y me pasó lo mismo con lo que gracias a eso descarté mi mala configuración de xorg.conf por lo que busqué una "ruta alternativa" cambiando de drivers por los controladores libres "nouveau" que por ahora me han un mínimo papel, ya que no es que funcionen muy bien, ya que parpadea la pantalla cuando abres según que programas y además tengo una resolución bajísima (1024x768) a 60Mhz, siendo que yo usaba 1600x1200 a 110Mhz.

----------

## Theasker

Bueno después de no darme por vencido "he encontrado" la solución gracias al foro de nvidia con alguien que tuvo el mismo problema.

```
Option      "ConnectedMonitor"          "CRT-1"
```

Yo pienso que puede ser el cable con el que conecto la tarjeta al monitor ya que el conector es un dvi especial y único de hp que permite conectar 2 monitores con conector vga y creo que el cable al convertir la señal pierde la información del monitor o algo así, es la única lógica que encuentro al asunto.

----------

